# My 25g shrimp tank



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

hey guys.

Below are some old pics of my cherry tank. I am still going through a very bad thread algae breakout that will just not go away!

Hopefully I will get my first few buried shrimp in the next few months as they were babies when I bought them.


----------



## MsGardeness (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice set up!! May I ask where you got the rocks? They look cool. Are they Texas Holey Rock? How many shrimp do you have in there? Any other fish?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

MsGardeness said:


> Nice set up!! May I ask where you got the rocks? They look cool. Are they Texas Holey Rock?


I believe they are ohko stones


----------



## MsGardeness (Apr 12, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> I believe they are ohko stones


That's a new one for me. I'll have to look it up and see where it is available. Does it change the water chemisty at all? I would think not, if it's in a shrimp tank... Thanks for the info.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

No I do not believe so, 
aqua inspiration sells them, along with their petrified wood


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

They are Ohko stones from ai. 

I have about 30 cherries, 3 amano, and 1 relli in there.


----------

